# Toneboard finish?



## axelsmith1 (Jan 2, 2015)

I just finished up the first call of the year with some of the goodies I got from Santa! I love new stuff. I got some finishing supplies that I wanted to test out. While I was doing it I got to wandering what you guys are doing to finish your toneboards? I dunked the toneboard end of this one in Tru-oil mistake or was it worth it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## axelsmith1 (Jan 2, 2015)

I forgot to add it is an ABW insert with a cherry topper. The purpley looking spots are from my busted up phone and yes the bottom 2 pics are the same. I'll get the better of this computer stuff sooner or later. I may not be smart but I'm persistent


----------



## SENC (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice work. I don't finish toneboards per se, but I do wipe them down with some tung oil if unstabilized. The main purpose is to provide some moisture protection to minimize future swelling.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice looking call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 3, 2015)

Like Henry, I put a bit of tung oil on them. I use a q-tip to wipe it in the tone channel and exhaust. Just a light coat.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 3, 2015)

For ABW toneboards, I just put of a couple coats of wax. For the rest, I soak in teak oil for at least a couple of hours or over night.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## axelsmith1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks guys,



SENC said:


> Nice work. I don't finish toneboards per se, but I do wipe them down with some tung oil if unstabilized. The main purpose is to provide some moisture protection to minimize future swelling.



Senc does working with stabilized stuff eliminate the need for adding oil for protection?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 3, 2015)

It does. 

I don't ever make them with stabikized wood though. If it's stAbilized, it gets hedge or ABW toneboard


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 4, 2015)

Would hickory, or holly be good chooses for these? Also what about mulberry? Just trying to figure out the best thing to use, that I have. Have a small piece of hedge, just don't really want to use that as it's the only one I have.


----------



## SENC (Jan 4, 2015)

axelsmith1 said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Senc does working with stabilized stuff eliminate the need for adding oil for protection?



Yes. If stabilized well it can't really absorb moisture.


----------



## SENC (Jan 4, 2015)

steve bellinger said:


> Would hickory, or holly be good chooses for these? Also what about mulberry? Just trying to figure out the best thing to use, that I have. Have a small piece of hedge, just don't really want to use that as it's the only one I have.


In general, most prefer harder more dense woods... but each affects sound, volume, and tone. You just have to experiment to find what you like. Plenty of old calls made with cedar inserts.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 4, 2015)

steve bellinger said:


> Would hickory, or holly be good chooses for these? Also what about mulberry? Just trying to figure out the best thing to use, that I have. Have a small piece of hedge, just don't really want to use that as it's the only one I have.


In general, most prefer harder more dense woods... but each affects sound, volume, and tone. You just have to experiment to find what you like. Plenty of old calls made with cedar inserts.


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 4, 2015)

Another thing to consider would be using a sleeved insert. That way you could use any wood that uou want for the exposed part of the insert, but still use a hedge or ABW toneboard.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 5, 2015)

I forgot to mention. I get 3/4" pen blanks in hedge or ABW for making my toneboards for sleeved inserts. Saves a lot of waste and money.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 5, 2015)

I am not a duck call maker but I have heard of some guys using a product called Velvet Oil on their tone boards. I believe it is made here is WI. I know you can find it online and I think I saw it in a Rockler or a Wood Craft store.


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 5, 2015)

I have never used velvit oil, but alot of guys think very highly of it. Go to their websight for distributors.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 5, 2015)

I think Henry let on that it was similar to tru oil in composition. I've never used it either.


----------



## axelsmith1 (Jan 5, 2015)

I appreciate the feed back guys. I've heard of velvet oil but I haven't look into it. Maybe time for a little book study. On the sleeved insert what kind of glue gets used to make the bond. I am assuming that good old titebond 3 would work. Does that sound right?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 5, 2015)

I use titebond 2 or epoxy, depending on the material


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 6, 2015)

I use epoxy for sleeved inserts.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 6, 2015)

As I was gluing up a call tonight, I figured i'd take pics of how I do it in case you were curious. 

I turn it down to 5/8 except for a 3/4" tenon on the end, grooving it for gluing. It's 3/4 long and 3/4 diameter. I also drill a 5/16 hole through the end... this is only to help prevent me from having an issue if I accidentally use too much glue, as it can go out the hole rather than preventing me from pushing the tenon all the way in. Then I drill the same depth hole with a 3/4 forstner bit. Depending on the material, I'll use epoxy or titebond. On this one, I used epoxy since the wood I'm gluing in to is stabilized. 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/0EC4812D-A8EC-425D-A703-20B4192E0AFD_zpsuwrnmwuu.jpg 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/987E94A7-7572-4E06-98DD-493CA562B90E_zps2msgeoj3.jpg 


And yes, in case you noticed that chip on my toolrest.. it does get on my nerves. I'm going to order a new one one of these days.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## axelsmith1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks guys! I appreciate the feedback. Jonathan thanks for the pics it really helps


----------



## marsh water (Jan 13, 2015)

I've been making calls for a couple of yrs and usually sleeve my toneboards. I do the same thing brentwin does. I get a pen blank of some hard wood like hedge or blood wood(one of my favorites) to sleeve the toneboard. I will polish and wax it but dont use a formal finish. I have had them stick. I also read something on another forum that made sense to me. I make the grooves in the toneboard and in the end cap and use a little gorilla glue. It swells and after totally dry holds well. I have not had one pull out yet. I also use JB weld on some that I use acrylic for toneboards on. I have had epoxy and even titebond lll give and pull out. Jim Dester of quack calls uses a sleeve that can be changed out using two orings. Seems to work well. He and Billy Hays started that. And on the velvit oil, I purchased some from the factory last yr and love it. Another call maker showed me how to use it. Make a slurry of velvit oil and fine sand paper and work till smooth. Silky finish and lasts well. Long post but I hope it helps some.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

